# Peruflora email



## kiwi (Sep 10, 2019)

Ca anybody help with a contact email address for Peruflora? Also, what experience is out there with the quality of their flasks?
Thanks


----------



## Hien (Sep 15, 2019)

kiwi said:


> Ca anybody help with a contact email address for Peruflora? Also, what experience is out there with the quality of their flasks?
> Thanks


their facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/peruflora.peruvianorchids/
use both of these to be sure they get your email:
Contact <[email protected]>
Mr. Harold Hoyos
International Assistant
(511) 958 888 142 (this is the phone number he printed on the email he sent me)
&
Victor Arias <[email protected]>
Mr. Manolo Arias
however I did not call them because I could not make head or tail of the Peruvian phone number system
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_numbers_in_Peru


----------



## kiwi (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for the help 


Hien said:


> their facebook:
> https://www.facebook.com/peruflora.peruvianorchids/
> use both of these to be sure they get your email:
> Contact <[email protected]>
> ...


----------

